# Laser 2000 help



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 6, 2021)

Hello, I have this Laser BMX given to to me and told it might be a Jamis product? It does not seem very durable and pretty low end please correct me if I'm wrong. Any help with year ID would also be much appreciated. Either way getting cleaned ,ridden and enjoyed. Thank you


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 6, 2021)

Looks like you are correct about it being Jamis, according to this ad they were made by Anlun. (at some point)

I found this on BMXmuseum, & that guy is a stickler on correct info posted there.






						BMXmuseum.com For Sale / Bmx Vintage 1984 Jamis laser 2000 complete bike all original  . MADE BY ANLUN
					






					bmxmuseum.com


----------



## undercover_poe (Jun 5, 2021)

You are correct that it is a jamis. But you are incorrect that it is low end. Jamis is a very high end very durable although somewhat  under-rated bicycle. Ask me how I know? By the way nice bike And a fine example with what appears to be all the correct parts. You’ve done good


----------



## undercover_poe (Jun 5, 2021)

Also you might remember Anlun made frames, forks and other components for Haro and Redline.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 5, 2021)

undercover_poe said:


> You are correct that it is a jamis. But you are incorrect that it is low end. Jamis is a very high end very durable although somewhat  under-rated bicycle. Ask me how I know? By the way nice bike And a fine example with what appears to be all the correct parts. You’ve done good



Thanks, my brother has it at his house  he rides it all around his property. I put  a set of coaster brake BMX wheels I had just to get it up and running. i plan to bring it back to original this winter. I only thought low end because it was left for dead on a job site. I realize now it is a quality bike and it is in great shape.


----------



## undercover_poe (Jun 18, 2021)

I read up on these bikes on the museum again today. To say they are rare is an understatement. Most of the Jamis Bmx bike there are lasted “fast times” like this one. You may have the only straight up laser in existence. Here is one of those fast times for your reference 





						1985 Jamis Laser Fast Times - BMXmuseum.com
					






					bmxmuseum.com
				



I also saw some Janis scooters there too. Pretty neat. I’d love to own a Jamos
BMX. You ready to sell it yet?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 18, 2021)

I would consider it, I was planning on going through the bike this fall. I pulled all the brakes and wheels off it and stuck a set of coaster brake BMX wheels so it could be ridden. It is my only real BMX maybe you should have not told me it might be rare haha. Thanks for the info and good to know your not across the country.


----------

